# Looove Spell



## saltydog (Jun 5, 2011)

I meant to do these soaps with Moonlight Path, and somehow accidentally grabbed Love Spell:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And these just because I love red, Apple Jack & Peel with some Darkwood Cinnamon added:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tomara (Jun 5, 2011)

Your soaps are beautiful ;-)


----------



## LillaSyster (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh wow I love the blue ones! Very pretty.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 5, 2011)

Those both look great but I love the blue one. Moonlight Path would have been perfect for it but I'm sure it still smells great.


----------



## judymoody (Jun 5, 2011)

Lovely!!!!


----------



## DMCC (Jun 5, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Godiva (Jun 5, 2011)

Both are gorgeous!  Love the red especially


----------



## saltydog (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone!...I'm a 'Forum Regular' Yippy Skippy


----------



## chrisnkelley (Jun 5, 2011)

These look so neat!!


----------



## Elouise (Jun 5, 2011)

I really love your blue & white 'love spell' soaps - they're very creative and interesting!


----------



## Elly (Jun 6, 2011)

Your soaps are beautiful particularly the blue one.  I simply adore love spell FO


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 6, 2011)

They look very nice but I love the blue one!


----------



## ToniD (Jun 6, 2011)

very attractive.   I especially like the blue and white one.


----------



## Cirafly24 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello fellow Long Islander  I lived there all my life until I moved to Wisconsin a couple years ago.

Oh the blue soaps are GORGEOUS! I also love the vivid red you got with the apple/cinnamon.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Jun 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## saltydog (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks, girls, that means a lot to me!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jun 7, 2011)

Love the look and the smells souond divine!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

Lovely!  The blue ones are so dainty!
Cheers!


----------



## Lynnz (Jun 20, 2011)

Lovely :0)


----------



## llineb (Jun 28, 2011)

The top one's look like hand painted tiles.  LOVE EM!


----------



## ewenique (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, the blue soap is sooo pretty!


----------



## honor435 (Jul 1, 2011)

ok ,how do you do that? are they m&p?SOOOOOO pretty.


----------



## saltydog (Jul 1, 2011)

honor435 said:
			
		

> ok ,how do you do that? are they m&p?SOOOOOO pretty.



Thanks for the compliments, everyone! Honor, yes they are melt & pour- it is my first soap-hobby love!


----------



## dcornett (Jul 2, 2011)

Beautiful soaps, I also loooooove that blue one.


----------

